# Towing In The Wind



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello folks!!

So how much wind do you feel comfortable towing your TT in?

I just returned from a trip from San Felipe, Mexico and had the worst drive home I've ever experienced. The wind was incrediblely strong almost the whole way home. At one point I actually thought we were going over, it was the worst feeling ever.







So I immediately stopped and sat at a rest stop for 5 hours until it let up somewhat, better safe than sorry. But how fast does the wind really have to be blowing for it to truly be a real threat, 50,60,70??? Just wanted some advice from the experienced towing folks here as I only have a few years in the saddle.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I used to live near the Cajon Pass in SoCal and at 60-70mph big rigs were flipped over. Safety comes first. If 30mph cross winds feel unsafe, go ahead and pull off at a safe rest area.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I pulled mine in a 50 mph head wind (driving about 60 mph) and did not notice it except for the noise and the fuel gage but when I turned and it was quartering me it was still okay as long as it was steady. Then the road turned some more and it was full broad side, it was uncomfortable but drivable but the worst was as the road turned and I was being quartered from the rear, it really made the trailer dance. Luckily the last part was only for a couple of miles. Total trip in this condition was about 200 miles. If the wind had been any stronger I most likely would have had to stop and wait it out when we went broad side to it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well everyone is different depending on the direction of the wind,elavation,road condition
Your Tow vechicle and trailer alot of factors can be applied.
I go til I feel it is getting to be too much for me
But everyone has their own feelings on their ability
My feelings is like you said better safe then sorry

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am not comfortable pulling in any wind that will cause the tt to rock any.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I believe Bob Dylan said it best 
The answer my friend .....is towin' in the wind ...The answer is towin'







in the wind


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

We sometimes tow in the area of Liviston Montana where it is almost always very windy. When the wind is steady, 40 mph isn't too much but it's getting close. However, when then wind is gusting, then much less than that can be pretty dangerous. Each one has to decide his own comfort level but is best to keep safety first and not be too risky. Thankfully in that area wins are usually pretty close to east/west and that is the general direction of the highway. A head wind is easiest to handle except for the gas gauge.









Dallas


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

We've towed out in Eastern Oregon a couple of times with some pretty high winds. I agree, cross-winds are the worst. But one thing I've noticed is that, for the winds that we've come across, slowing down or driving speed usually mitigates it enough to be comfortable again. Granted, we've been down as low as 40 mph in Interstate-84 near Pendleton, but it worked. Normally, we would have been blocking traffic (we stay in the right hand lane, of course) but we were joined by all the other trailer-towers and semis doing the same thing.

I suppose at some point it would get bad enough that even slow speeds won't help.

Chet.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

I've only been towing a couple of years also ... one year a 19" TT and now a 30" 5ver.
My limited experence tells me its the direction of the wind not the speed is what dictates what is safe and whats not. Also, the affect the combationation of wind and big rigs have as they pass or you pass them.
I have found that towing a 5ver is MUCH more stable than a TT.
Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Scooter said:


> I believe Bob Dylan said it best
> The answer my friend .....is towin' in the wind ...The answer is towin'
> 
> 
> ...


And Peter, Paul and Mary had the same advice! Oh, yeah, Bob and PP&M was Blowin' in the Wind, wasn't it.

Not to mention that we are giving away our age, Scooter.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't care much for towing in the wind, either. I usually white knuckle it until it gets better. If it ever got too hard to handle, I'd pull over and rest. Hopefully, at a full hookup RV resort!









Safety first!









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't like towing in gusty winds of any kind. Winds are strong around here, but I won't tow when it starts moving the trailer around any.

It's just not worth it.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Against the wind
Iâ€™m still towinâ€™ against the wind
Well Iâ€™m older now and still
towin' Against the wind









ok I have a little too much time on my hands tonight


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

Who is this Bob Dylan and Peter, Paul, and Mary you all speak of???

Sorry, I had to throw that out there!!! I'm only 25.

Thanks for all the info. I know that there is no way to get a definitive answer, I just wish I could really know if I was being overly cautious or not. But like I said before, better safe than sorry!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

dude you did the right thing







the safety of your family comes before any destination.
like everyone else, i hate the wind

darrel


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Head winds don't bother me too much, but when you're being broad-sided by wind (had about 20-25 MPH winds today, going across bridges, etc.), it kinda makes me nervous. If the camper starts swaying out of the lane, I'm parking it!! I can always drive later, if I live that long!!
Darlene action


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Scooter said:


> Against the wind
> Iâ€™m still towinâ€™ against the wind
> Well Iâ€™m older now and still
> towin' Against the wind
> ...










LMAO









John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

summergames84 said:


> Scooter said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Bob Dylan said it best
> ...


"Lemon tree very pretty, and the lemon flower is sweet, but the fruit of the poor lemon is impossible to eat....









Dan


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

rmcculloch said:


> Sorry, I had to throw that out there!!! I'm only 25.
> 
> [snapback]102080[/snapback]​


25???????? I've got calluses older than you!
















And kids too!









Dan


----------

